# Any Good Vintage Watch Shops In India



## Mr.D (Dec 23, 2012)

Hello First post,

I've recently gotten a thing for vintage Omegas (seamasters mainly).

I travel a lot through my job and spend a lot of time Mumbai and other places in India ( and everywhere else on the planet to be honest).

I've looked around for a decent vintage watch shop in india for years and found nothing; fountain pens seem okay though.

I've seen lots of very dodgey ebay adverts originating in India but surely there must be some decent shops there?

cheers

K


----------



## Mr.D (Dec 23, 2012)

Well I'm now in Mumbai for a few months (been here before) so I'll have a look around and see what I can find ; had some luck with vintage parker fountain pens in the past.


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

India has a climate that is hard on watches as well as watchmakers that "made do" with what they had. As a side affect, most vintage watches are frankenwatches and with repainted dials.

As always, research before you buy


----------



## Mr.D (Dec 23, 2012)

My thoughts too but wondered if there was an undiscovered treasure shop somehwere.

thanks


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

i think the best thing to do would be to find a place that has the usual omegas etc redialed to look like smarties - then ask where they get them from and go there


----------



## Mr.D (Dec 23, 2012)

pugster said:


> i think the best thing to do would be to find a place that has the usual omegas etc redialed to look like smarties - then ask where they get them from and go there


Would that it were so simple in Mumbai 

Place is crazy ; I'll do a little research as I'm here a lot on business ( at the moment).

Found a really good classic fountain pen merchant figure there must be the same for watches somewhere.


----------



## Mr.D (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm in Bangkok in a couple of weeks too if anyone knows a good place?

Then Greece ...then Prague.


----------

